# Mechanic/garage for 1996 FordDucato 2.5TD with Hymer 544



## vandathree (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi 
I am trying to find a good garage which will diagnoze and fix a problem with my 1996 Fiat Ducato 2.5TD diesel van which has a Hymer 544 on it. The problem is loss of power and 'missing' if any significant power is put on through the gears. Dirty fuel filter, air leak and timing problems all need checking out, but where to go? Am prepared to travel some distance from Leicester to find the right mechanic! Thanks


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi
You could use us, although we are in lancaster, does sound like pump failure though (breaking up inside) done a few in my time

Regards Mark


----------



## vandathree (Nov 5, 2009)

*Excellent mechanic in Lancaster*

Got excellent service from Mark at C and M autos in Lancaster; well worth the effort of taking the van there. Have booked for cam belt change next year!


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, if you are based in Leicestershire it may well be worthwhile giving Nick a ring at Euroserve (0116 2442222) he is very helpful. They run a fleet of Ducatos and knows them inside out. I have no connection other than a satisfied customer.
Regards Rick.


----------

